# Ignition Coils



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Does this sound like the ignition coils on a 96 Altima I own is going bad?
Primary resistance is 1.2 ohms, which is within spec.
Secondary restitance is 13.7 ohms, which is out of spec. FSM recommend 10 -12 ohms.
Is there another test that can determine if the ignition coils are bad or have I done everything that can be tested?
I manually looked for any codes on the ECM, but nothing appears. Should I expect if the ignition coils are bad I would get p1320 or DTC 0201?

If did this test because of an ongoing electrical issue I have, where if the car is not used for a few days or a week something is draining the battery. In addition, I check the battery and everything is which in spec.

Any advice is well approcated.

Frank


----------

